# Dogs & Anabolics?



## Rhapathy (Aug 13, 2009)

I've always wondered if a dog would benefit physically from small dosages of anabolics? Does anyone have any knowledge on this topic? I have also head thats dosages of Creatine helps a dog build strength, endurance, muscle.

Feed please.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Rhapathy said:


> I've always wondered if a dog would benefit physically from small dosages of anabolics? Does anyone have any knowledge on this topic? I have also head thats dosages of Creatine helps a dog build strength, endurance, muscle.
> 
> Feed please.


Well are you talking about the dogs health in general or as far as your own personal satisfaction with your dogs appearance? There will be two completely different kinds of answers that you will get from this post.


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

First off, why would you even consider using an illegal drug for your dogs?
Secondly, they are very expensive IF you can find real anabolic steroids.
Thirdly, Creatine is pretty much a waste as well as it only fills the muscles until it is stopped and then the bulk goes away. 

Train a dog naturally and you don't need that stuff.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

http://www.gopitbull.com/general-discussion/15879-steroids.html
here is the link for this. it has already been discussed so you could learne from it.


----------



## Rhapathy (Aug 13, 2009)

I was talking about on the shelf anabolics. Like breaking the capsles open and pouring into there water. Nothing expensive or too extensive. I've read mixed reviews. I have been told that it does benefit the dogs strength tremendously and I have been told that you need to just make sure you also feed your dog milk thistle to protect its organs and it will be fine. It was mearly just a question, not an open invitation to be attacked lol. The whole creatine statement makes sense. I'm not a fan of the cell volumizer. Thanks for the responses. Up this thread once more.


----------



## Rhapathy (Aug 13, 2009)

Yes my question has been answered.

Note - I was not talking about illegal anabolics, but mearly the on the shelf supplements.

Thank you


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

In a pup especially any supplements may cause more harm than good unless the dog really needs them for some reason like illness.

A dog with good genetics doesn't need much except for a healthy diet and good old fashioned exercise IMO.

Neither AmStaffs nor APBTs are supposed to have big overly bulky muscles, though many breeders seem to have forgotten this sadly. Long lean athletic muscles are what the ultimate canine athlete has....

Your pup is looking great and also still developing. I wouldn't worry about doing anything different.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Creatine couldn't hurt..... Comes from muscle, and they get higher doses in the wild. As far as bulking up goes though, really no point in doing so, your dog is born with what it needs and needs upkeep, not perfecting. OTC stuff sucks anyway man. Roids alter DNA and make for an unstable heart.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

i wouldnt recommend adding anything. these guys build muscle naturally. if you just go out and work with your dog a little each day you will find within a month or so they will be ripped.


----------

